# Patching problems, BF2



## GreenieBeanie (Sep 13, 2005)

I can't update my BF2 to 1.03. Nothing works. I've tried reformats, reinstalls, safemodes, manual installs... everything suggested, and nothing works.

It keeps telling me that my patching has failed.

Here is a copy/paste of my patch log (and yes, i have tried re-downloading, from multiple sources). This is, however - after I've tried installing already so it says alot of the files already exsist. The error at the end is the most important part.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 PATCH Version 7.00 - RTPatch(R) Professional - Software Update System
DOS/16-bit Windows/32-bit Windows Edition
(C) Copyright Pocket Soft, Inc., 1991-2002. All Rights Reserved.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----- Processing Patch File -----

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'AIDLL.dll'

New Version of File 'AIDLL.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'admin\standard_admin\autobalance.py'

New Version of File 'admin\standard_admin\autobalance.py' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'BF2.exe'

New Version of File 'BF2.exe' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'bf2_w32ded.exe'

New Version of File 'bf2_w32ded.exe' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'BF2Audio.dll'

New Version of File 'BF2Audio.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'BF2VoipServer.dll'

New Version of File 'BF2VoipServer.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'BF2VoipServer.exe'

New Version of File 'BF2VoipServer.exe' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'BF2VoipServer_w32ded.dll'

New Version of File 'BF2VoipServer_w32ded.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'BF2VoipServer_w32ded.exe'

New Version of File 'BF2VoipServer_w32ded.exe' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\chinese\chinese.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Common_client.zip'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\Common_client.zip' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Common_server.zip'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\Common_server.zip' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'python\bf2\stats\constants.py'

New Version of File 'python\bf2\stats\constants.py' already exists.


Applying MODIFY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Settings\Controls.con'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\Settings\Controls.con' already exists.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'CoreDLL.dll'

New Version of File 'CoreDLL.dll' already exists.


Applying MODIFY File Patch for 'dice_py.dll'

New Version of File 'dice_py.dll' already exists.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\dutch\dutch.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying MODIFY File Patch for 'python\bf2\stats\endofround.py'

New Version of File 'python\bf2\stats\endofround.py' already exists.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\english\English.utxt'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\Localization\english\English.utxt' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\french\french.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\german\german.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying DELETE File Patch for 'gp.info'

Old Version of File 'gp.info' does not exist.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\python\game\gamemodes\gpm_cq.py'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\python\game\gamemodes\gpm_cq.py' already exists.


Applying DELETE File Patch for 'mods\bf2\python\game\gamemodes\gpm_sl.py'

Old Version of File 'mods\bf2\python\game\gamemodes\gpm_sl.py' does not exist.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\italian\italian.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\japanese\japanese.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\korean\korean.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'Memory.dll'

New Version of File 'Memory.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'Memory_w32ded.dll'

New Version of File 'Memory_w32ded.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Menu_client.zip'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\Menu_client.zip' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Menu_server.zip'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\Menu_server.zip' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Objects_client.zip'

warning wpt0036: Old File not found. However, a file of the same name was 
found. No update done since file contents do not match.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Objects_server.zip'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\Objects_server.zip' already exists.


Applying DELETE File Patch for 'pb\pbcl.db'

Old Version of File 'pb\pbcl.db' does not exist.

Applying MODIFY File Patch for 'pb\pbcl.dll'

New Version of File 'pb\pbcl.dll' already exists.

Applying DELETE File Patch for 'pb\pbclold.dll'

Old Version of File 'pb\pbclold.dll' does not exist.

Applying DELETE File Patch for 'pb\pbsslog.htm'

Old Version of File 'pb\pbsslog.htm' does not exist.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'PCRegExp.dll'

New Version of File 'PCRegExp.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\polish\polish.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying MODIFY File Patch for 'python\bf2\stats\rank.py'

New Version of File 'python\bf2\stats\rank.py' already exists.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'ReadmeServer.txt'

New Version of File 'ReadmeServer.txt' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\python\game\scoringCommon.py'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\python\game\scoringCommon.py' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Shaders_client.zip'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\Shaders_client.zip' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\spanish\spanish.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'python\bf2\stats\stats.py'

New Version of File 'python\bf2\stats\stats.py' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\std_archive.md5'

New Version of File 'mods\bf2\std_archive.md5' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\swedish\swedish.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'SwiffPlayer.dll'

New Version of File 'SwiffPlayer.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'TextureAtlasBuilder.dll'

New Version of File 'TextureAtlasBuilder.dll' already exists.


Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Localization\thai\thai.utxt'

warning wpt0015: Old File does not exist

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'admin\standard_admin\tk_punish.py'

New Version of File 'admin\standard_admin\tk_punish.py' already exists.


Applying MODIFY File Patch for 'python\bf2\stats\unlocks.py'

New Version of File 'python\bf2\stats\unlocks.py' already exists.

Applying DELETE File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Settings\Usersettings.con'

Old Version of File 'mods\bf2\Settings\Usersettings.con' does not exist.

Applying DELETE File Patch for 'pb\dll\wc001128.dll'

Old Version of File 'pb\dll\wc001128.dll' does not exist.

Applying DELETE File Patch for 'pb\htm\wc001128.htm'

Old Version of File 'pb\htm\wc001128.htm' does not exist.

Applying HISTORY File Patch for 'mods\bf2\Levels\Dalian_plant\client.zip'

Updating ...
Updating to next version ...
error ept0009: Invalid Patch File 'C:\DOCUME~1\Greenie\LOCALS~1\Temp\{1D0007DF-9BC2-4502-B288-2A933D56EFB8}\{F317E784-F31C-4F26-A610-2D7BD89FEC5F}\patch.rtp'


PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## GreenieBeanie (Sep 13, 2005)

Here is another problem I encounter:


----------



## Snake_SoS (Oct 9, 2005)

hmmm i know there was a problem with the 1.02 patch version update, which brings up error messge, not your kind of messge but maybe it will help..

you need to have at least something like 2GB free hardrive space from what i remember.. maybe its more (5GB), and this problem happend to me and ive actually cleard space for the patch and then it worked.. so give it a try.


----------

